# Bose GPL source



## Schischu (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi guys,
I'm searching for the BOSE GPL source for one of the following systems:
Lifestyle V
Videowave

The user manual states that someone has to write a formal letter to the BOSE headquarters in Framingham.


> To receive a copy of the source code for the open source
> software programs included in this product, please mail your
> written request to: Licensing Manager, Mailstop 6A2, Bose
> Corporation, The Mountain, Framingham, MA 01701-9168. Bose
> ...


hxxp://products.bose.com/pdf/customer_service/owners/og_lsvclass_lstclass_operating_guide_en.pdf

Unfortunately I live in Germany and the German BOSE support can not really help me,
all they ask is why I even need this. One women even said to me that in Germany GPL is not valid and they don't have to provide me with the source. Can you believe this!

So my hope is that someone of you guys has already obtained the source and can upload it me somewhere?
If not maybe someone is intrigued to write a letter to BOSE ? 

Thx in advance.


----------

